# RailModeller Software



## CapeCodFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone use this software to design layouts? I've tried it and it seems pretty good. It does know about S-Trax and Universal track. However, it doesn't know about the original AF track. Just curious.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Never used it, sorry. But doesn't that just gripe you that nobody ever considers the original AF track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I suspect the folks don't get a lot of call for the original AF track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

AnyRail has AF S track, right? Give that a shot.

TJ


----------



## CapeCodFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

I asked them about it. I'm sure it has to do with demand, but they also mentioned the difficulty in getting the specs for the track from the manufacturers. The software allows the user to define a set of track, but you need the specs. I wouldn't think the specs on AF track are that difficult. Do you know where I can get the specs? From what I know, the straight track is 10" The curved track is 30 degrees. I think the radius is 19", but I don't know if that is a centerline radius.


----------



## CapeCodFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyrail is a PC application. I only speak Mac.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Put the call out here ...

OK, AF gents ... pony up ... grab your rulers and calipers, and measure away ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I know that AnyRail doesn't have MTH O-gauge track, they told me they could never get MTH to release the specifications so they could include it in the library. I suspect that if someone actually gives them the measurements, they would include the AF track.

In a case in point, AnyRail didn't have the Lionel 3010/3011 switches in the library. I asked about them and they had me measure a bunch of stuff and added them. It was somewhat complicated because they have a couple of extension pieces. The lantern mounts on either side, and you can also leave the lantern section totally off the switch for compact operation. They got all those options in the track library. 

They'll add stuff if they know the specifications of it.


----------



## CapeCodFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

The RailModeller software does let the end-user add railsets (sets of track and switches that share the same specs). So, I could add AF Track myself if I pony up with the $39 purchase price. It is shareware, but the ability to add railsets only comes with the purchase. I'm still thinking it over, as I am doing OK with my cardboard templates. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it, and if they had gone to the trouble of defining the AF track.


----------

